
Why Cancel Buttons Should Never Have a Color - dojosensei
https://uxmovement.com/buttons/why-cancel-buttons-should-never-have-a-color/
======
duxup
The "Not Now" example looks disabled to my eye just as much as the disabled
example.

I think the rule here makes sense as far as design works now, except that "Not
Now" example.

~~~
MK_Dev
Same with other Cancel examples. The advice is not good!

~~~
beatgammit
IDK, the advice is sound, the examples aren't. There needs to be a clear
distinction between cancel and disabled, and I just don't see that here.

In fact, I think the light border is better than the neutral one in the first
example since you shows that I _can_ cancel.

------
pier25
I agree a cancel button should not be as prominent as the default button, but
a greyed out button is terrible UX as it looks disabled.

Cancelling IS and action too.

------
frosted-flakes
A couple of years ago I accidentally cancelled my Adobe CC subscription
because instead of being a fallback to safety as it normally is, the "Cancel"
button immediately ended the non-refundable subscription[0]. I don't remember
what the actual fallback to safety button was—probably "Now Now".

Adobe fixed that glaring problem soon after. I expect I wasn't the only one to
make that mistake.

[0] You have to pay for whole year in advance and I was only one month in,
which meant that was a $300 mistake. Fortunately, Adobe gave me a refund going
through the rigaramorole of calling support, and they told me to create a new
subscription. Which was great, because for some reason it gave me the one year
student discount again, which I had already used the previous year.

~~~
erikpukinskis
This is why some designers advise not to use the word “Cancel” at all. It’s
pretty ambiguous what it really means.

------
robertcope
We use Teams for video conferencing at work. When someone calls, there are
three buttons. One of them, the hang up button, is red; the other two are
blue. I hit the red one half the time. Maybe I'm not very smart, but it sure
seems like it wants me to hit it!

------
nevi-me
What about instances where cancelling loses all the data that you've been
typing in a form? Should it not have a red colour as a form of warning?

